# Ice Storm Damage.



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank god nobody was home to get hurt, AND thank god it was not the GARAGE!!!! LOL

Well, from all the ICE we got overnight in the west Ky area, We had trees down, and just happened to get one in our house.... It is in the back bedroom... 









It's the only pic I got on me, I am not at home I am down here in the warm weather in New Orleans Louisiana.... 
The house next to us got it worse... One went through the middle of their house.... It sucks, cause I am not home.. It just the ole lady, and her sister there..... Of course they are staying somewhere for now.... 
Lots of people with out power right now too.... 
It ain't over yet...


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

**** bro sorry that happened, I know how it is, that mother nature will get ya. Im here on the north side of the lake(Covington) from New Orleans. I may be able to help you out ifn your trying to find your way around, certain places, anything? Just holler, hope everything goes well


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks man, and thanks for the invite on help around..... I'm not really IN town.. I ride on the river, line boat for WKN... were moving north again right now around the Harahan area.... Next stop I think wil be Carline then Baton Rogue....


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the damage, just glad everybody is ok.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hope your insurance agent is nice to you!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

should be. Our insurance took care of us and then some..


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Man I feel your pain. Had a tree hit the back of my house during Hurricane Ike. Just got the insurance check last month after 100 phone calls to my insurance company.:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that man... If there's anything we can do for you let us know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I got this message from 650Brute a little while ago....


_Just wanted to let u know all seems to b safe. This storm will go down in history. No power for a few weeks at least. Looks like a war zone. I will have lotsa pics when power gets restored. Take care an tell tha mimb gang I said hi. Perry_


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sucks! the ice missed us by bout a 45 min drive north it sounds like. everything up there has 4+ inches on everything, roads, trees, cars, powerlines, bruteforces, urrvrything. everyone's stuck at home in the cold. hope they have a fireplace and plenty of wood cut. super sucks.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, it does suck..

I talked to perry earlier today.. He been out playin on his Brute in it! lol 
The story was he was gonna go LOOK to find a way to town so they could go huddle at the wifes parents.... lol

At&t is down around the mayfield/paducah/lowes/wherever else around our area... Verizon is the only phones working....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Checking in. Man it's rough arond here, but everyone is ok. 30 days minimum on power at my place.

Right now there is only one way in and out, and it's not 100% clear.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

good luck with that. i hate losing power. makin' coffee on my bbq grill gets old after day 2


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Dang,some how i missed this thread. Good to hear you guys and your family's are OK.Thats the best news. The torn up house sucks but can be fixed. Those ice storms are rough no doubt. My trees in my yard are still showing the damage cause to them from the last bad ice storm we had. And thats been many years ago.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

xbigp said:


> good luck with that. i hate losing power. makin' coffee on my bbq grill gets old after day 2


Shoot man, 1 hour of no internet and dead silence sucks!
I kinda freak out when the power is off. I start thinking, what if this is it for good? No power ever? Now what? what will I do to pass the days.. How will i survive? 

 Im a freak!


----------

